# upgrading iocage jails



## brunoschwartz (Nov 14, 2019)

Dear All,
I am planning to upgrade my installation from 11.2 to 12.0. This is the first time to do a major upgrade and I see in the hand book after upgrade all the packages should be reinstalled with
`pkg-static upgrade -f`

I also have some iocage  jails. The command `iocage upgrade jail -r 12.0-RELEASE` will do the upgrade after downloading the snapshot.
Do I then still have to upgrade all the packages? I.e. console into the jail and issue the command above?

Thank you,
B
PS: Sorry for such a basic question but my system is running really well now and I want  it to  be a smooth upgrade.


----------



## SKull (Nov 15, 2019)

IIRC iocage has a command for pkg. So you won't need to iocage console on every jail.
Just:

```
man iocage
/pkg
```
And you should find what you're looking for


----------

